# WEST VIRGINIA UNIVERSITY AG SCHOOL CHICKEN MOP SAUCE CIRA 1980 RECIPE



## 61sleepercab (Dec 6, 2016)

I would like to share as a newbie the old 1980's WEST VIRGINIA UNIVERSITY AGRICULTURAL COLLEGE CHICKEN BBQ MOP SAUCE.  This combo sauce was used to mop split chicken halves prepared over charcoal in  wire mesh flat turnable racks. This sauce will not burn or char on the chicken (NO SUGAR OR TOMATO) and can be used as needed from the chicken being placed on the fire to the finish. 

1 gallon white vinegar
1 gallon water
8 ounces of salt
32 ounce tub margarine
combine and stir, keep heated to stop margarine from skimming over, 
apply liberally  when needed to keep chicken moist , baste each time chicken is turned   THIS MOP WILL NOT BURN OR CHAR AND WILL GLAZE THE CHICKEN SKIN AND GIVE A ORANGE/VINEGAR SWEET.SOUR TASTE TO THE CHICKEN. We never added spices all the times I helped. 

Hints 
TUCK TIP OF CHICKEN WING UNDER THE THIRD WING SECTION TO RAISE THE WING FROM THE SURFACE OF THE CHICKEN BREAST  FOR MORE EVEN COOKING OF BREAST.

CHICKEN SPLIT HAVES ARE STARTED BONE SIDE DOWN FIRST...... BONE SIDE WILL TAKE MORE DIRECT HEAT AND TIME OVER COALS THAN SKIN SIDE

AVOID BURNING BY FREQUENT TURNING OF CHICKEN AND BASTE EACH TIME WHEN TURNED

MOVE GRILLING RACKS ON PIT CENTER TO ENDS TO EVEN COOKING IF THERE IS COOLER SPOTS.

CHICKEN HALF IS FULLY COOKED AT 185 DEGREE, NO PINK MEAT AT JOINTS,  GRASP LEG BONE AND TWIST.. IF IT TURNS EASILY IN LEG/THIGH JOINT CHICKEN IS DONE

 I hope you try this proven sauce. It makes for a neat taste and juicy chicken dinner, we baked potatoes, served baked beans and roll on the side. Enjoy
Mark G Sergent WVU BS in A 1982


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you very much for your recipe post. I will add it to my collection of great SMF recopies to try. 

Sad this nice post got 33 views without a single "Thank You"

Thanks again!


----------



## 61sleepercab (Dec 14, 2016)

You can try it out on a small scale. We used to cook 100-200 split chicken halves . People liked it for citrus sweet/sour flavor. Have fun with it. Mark


----------



## smitty0129 (Feb 10, 2017)

This sounds great and simple. Just curious if anyone has tried a smaller batch of this as suggested. If so how far did you cut it? Did you have a lot left over; not enough to finish? Thanks for the recipe


----------

